# Updated Winter Forecast



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

> Ø Astro Met 2008-2009 Winter Forecast Ø
> Updated : November 19th
> By Theodore White | Snow-Day.org Forecaster
> 
> ...


read more here. you will like it; http://snowday.community.officelive.com/AstroMeteorologicalSeasonalForecast.aspx


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Ummm....Saturday November 13th 2008????? All my calenders say that Saturday was the 15th. If they can't get the date correct how accurate will the forecasting be?


----------

